# keep up with the Joneses



## Vanda

Oi gente! Eu sei o que significa _keep up with the Joneses,_ o que estou procurando é uma boa expressão portuguesa equivalente. No momento estou meio lesada e nada me vem à cabeça a não ser _copiar do vizinho_.


----------



## MOC

Vanda, como eu não sei exactamente o que é e só estou a ver a sua sugestão de tradução, podia dizer exactamente o que é para eu procurar uma expressão que talvez a possa ajudar? Copiar em que sentido? Imitar? Ou copiar como em exame?


----------



## Vanda

É uma expressão bem conhecida no inglês, significa:


> *Keeping up with the Joneses*" is a popular catchphrase in many parts of the English-speaking world. It refers to the desire to be seen as being as good as one's neighbours or contemporaries using the comparative benchmarks of  social caste or the accumulation of material goods. To fail to "keep up with the Joneses" is perceived as demonstrating socio-economic or cultural inferiority.


wikipedia

Estou tentando me lembrar dum correspondente no português...


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Vanda.
_Manter o mesmo nível ou padrão (de vida) do vizinho (ou de outra pessoa)_.

Já sei que isto é mais explicação que expressão correspondente, mas quem sabe daqui não sai nada.

Continuemos o brain-storming...
O

EDIT: Possibilidade: ficar a par, não ficar atrás?


----------



## Outsider

Isso, «não ficar atrás dos vizinhos», «não ser deixado para trás pelos vizinhos».


----------



## Vanda

ó xente, é isso mesmo. Lembrei-me também: não ficar atrás do vizinho. 


> porque virou moda e - o principal - *pra não ficar atrás do vizinho - o  moto perpétuo de nossas vidas.*



Obrigada!


----------



## Waldoli

Oi Vanda, nada dentro de sua dúvida, só uma observação: eu sabia que expressão de mineiro é "uai", mas não sabia que "ó xente", coisa de nordestinos, mais usada aqui em Pernambuco, ja tinha  chegado aí, rs rs rs. Abraços.


----------



## Luh

_Jones_ é o nome de uma das famílias mais comuns dos E.U.A. Na expressão _to keep up with the Joneses, _representa a família americana ideal, que pode comprar o que está na moda, mesmo que seja muito caro.

Uma possível tradução também seria "querer ser igual ao vizinho".


----------



## Gaia Seca

Não sei se está tarde demais pra opinar, mas não seria "estar/ficar no mesmo nível do vizinho"? "Não ficar atrás" soa um poco pejorativo...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Uma outra expressão possível é _para competir com os vizinhos._


----------



## J. Bailica

No falar da minha 'parvónia' (isto é tratamento afectivo, apenas) o pessoal diz 'não quero ser menos cósoutros', i. e., 'não quero ser menos que os outros'.

Ou até 'não quero ser mais cósoutros , mas tamém não sou menos!'
Ou ainda 'Não quero ser menos que o pessoal da terra'.


----------



## almufadado

Apesar "da relva do vizinho estar sempre mais verde" que a nossa, a _xente *"não se pode deixar ficar atrás".*

_Nesta ponta do charco a gente chama a isso* "inveja" *... ia a dizer que podia ser no bom sentido ... mas não digo !  Agora o que a_ xente _anda toda a tentar *"é chegar aos calcanhares"* das pessoas que estão bem na vida (e não, não é para dar caneladas ! )

"- Não chegas nem aos calcanhares do sr.prof.dr._honoris causa _XPTO!"
(presunção e água benta, cada um toma a que quer !)

"- Nunca hás-de chegar nem aos calcanhares do sr.prof.dr._honoris causa _XPTO!" (se já por estiver por terra calca-o ainda mais !!!)

" -Tu querias era chegar aos calcanhares do sr.prof.dr._honoris causa _XPTO!" 
(mas com a certeza que não chegará !!!)

_Vá, Portugueses temos de inventar uma frase do estilo 

"Chegar ao nível da familia ... da familia .... do sr .... da sra ....!" 
(raios ! mas isto é só gatunos, pedófilos e sanguessugas ... no bom sentido claro ... não consigo arranjar uma bom exemplo ! é triste !)


_


----------



## Maggie Look

Keeping up with the Joneses quer dizer, em português "manter as aparências", isto é, apresentar um estatuto superior, que não corresponde à realidade.


----------



## Ari RT

Acompanhar o padrão de vida do seu primo;
O verbo "frequentar" purinho intransitivo significa ser habitué das casas importantes, sem ter o mesmo poder aquisitivo que estas;
Em SP/Rio, pagar de bacana, pagar de rico, meter-se a rico. Um sujeito que se mete a rico é "metido a rico" ou simplesmente "metido";
Na Bahia, quem vive tentando aparentar riqueza é um "tirado a bacana". Quem tenta ser melhor que os outros é um "tirado a porreta";
No nordeste em geral, "uma besta" (substantivo) é, além do simpático animal de carga, alguém de poucas luzes. Já "besta" apenas (adjetivo) é quem tenta aparentar mais do que sua real condição sócio-econômica. "Fulana tá muito besta, com aquele carro novo". "Deixe de ser besta, que eu sei onde você mora". Também "deixe de besteira", mas essa última construção depende de contexto.


----------



## Vanda

Ari, você se esqueceu, ou apenas insinuou, o famoso metido a besta.


----------



## Ari RT

Tem razão!


----------



## Guigo

E tem aquela família (ou pessoa) que 'come sardinha e arrota bacalhau'.


----------



## anaczz

...e as que comem mortadela e arrotam peito de peru.


----------

